# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  क्या न्यूज़पेपर से फ्राइड फूड को निचोड़ना भी हो सकता है हानिकारक

## Krishna

हमारे देशवासी हर चीज़ के लिये कोई न कोई जुगाड़ निकाल लेने के लिये मशहूर हैं। फ्राइड फूड से तेल निचोड़ने के लिये भी हम टीश्*यू पेपर की जगह न्यूज़ पेपर का इस्तेमाल करते हैं। लेकिन अगर आप भी न्यूज़ पेपर को इसी लिये बचाकर रखते हैं तो ऐसा करना बंद कर दें। लेकिन क्या आप जाते हैं कि इस तरह से न्यूज़ पेपर में रखा तैलीय भोजन खाना कैंसर का कारण बन सकता है? डीप फ्राइड फूड पहले से ही सेहत के लिये अच्छा नहीं होता, ऊपर से इसे न्यूज़पेपर का इस्तेमाल कर रखने से इसके अस्वस्थकर गुण और भी बढ़ जाते हैं।

----------


## Krishna



----------


## Krishna

*कैसे होता है नुकसान*क्या आपने कभी गौर नहीं किया कि कैसे अखबार या पत्रिका के पेज से स्याही आपके भोजन पर आ जाता है! न्यूज़पेपर पर इंक को पिघलाने के लिये रासायनिक विलायकों को इस्तेमाल किया जाता है। यह स्याही और सॉल्वैंट्स जैसे ग्रेफाइट बड़ी आसानी से भोजन में पहुंच सकते हैं और आपके सिस्टम में प्रवेश कर सकते हैं। जिनकी वजह से कैंसर जैसी कई गंभीर स्वास्थ्य समस्याएं हो सकती हैं। आहार विशेषज्ञों के मुताबिक जहां एक ओर अन्य अपशिष्ट मल के माध्यम से शरीर से बाहर निकल जाते हैं, ग्रेफाइट वहां जमा रहता है और फेफड़े और गुर्दे के लिए खतरनाक साबित हो सकता है। अखबार पर उपस्थित सॉल्वैंट्स भी पाचन समस्याओं को जन्म दे सकते हैं और हार्मोन को बाधित करने के अलावा कैंसर का कारण बन सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

पेट्रोलियम आधारित खनिज तेलों को पेपर पर स्याही को ज्यादा गाढ़ा दिखाने के लिये किया जाता है, तथा कोबाल्ट आधारित एजेंट्स को इसे सुखाने के लिये इस्तेमाल किया जाता है। अगर इन दोनों का सेवन किया जाए तो गंभीर स्वास्थ्य जोखिमों का कारण बन सकते हैं। अगर आपको लगता है कि मेग्ज़ीन का कागज़ न्यूज़पेपर की तुलना में फ्राइड फूड रखने के लिये बेहतर होता है तो आप गलत हैं। क्योंकि भले ही इनकी स्याही आसानी से खाने में नहीं जाती है, लेकिन इस पेपर को चिकना बनाने व स्याही को ज्यादा टिकाऊ बनाने में इस्तेमाल किये गए कैमिकल कहीं ज्यादा खतरनाक होते हैं। इसलिये सबसे तले हुए भोजन से तेल सोखने के लिये सबसे अच्छा है कि आप पेपर टावल, किचिन रोल्स और टिश्यू आदि ही होते हैं। और यदि आप इन्हें थोक मे लेंगे तो ये आपको सस्ती कीमतों में मिल सकते हैं।

----------

